# Welding tips



## habusailor (Mar 12, 2020)

I have an old Lincoln sp100. The gun has a discontinued tip. It is a straight tip with no threads on it. I don’t really want to spend the money for a new gun so I am wondering if anyone out there might have some of those old tips laying around after their welder puked or they upgraded the gun. The tips just slide in and lock into the diffuser with a quarter turn. Part numbers18704-1 .025 size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello @habusailor 

First Welcome to the group!

The only manual I could find for a Lincoln SP100 (in French) still showed the typical screw-in kind.
Sorry, but I will try to have another look.

-brino


----------



## habusailor (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes that is the common style gun but they sold some with this goofy gun set up. My luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machPete99 (Mar 12, 2020)

Maybe you could remachine a newer style tip to fit?


----------



## Old Mud (Mar 13, 2020)

Or get some copper round stock and turn them out yourself.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 13, 2020)

These?
Torch tips
Or these?
Tips
Trying to find a picture...sounds like my Hobart's


----------

